# New Truck!



## rutandstrut (Sep 14, 2010)

This Truck is new to me! I bought it 4 or 5 weeks ago! It is a 2008 Toyota Tundra Crew Max 4 X 4 Limited...This is a very nice Truck with way too many Bells and Whistles but I couldn't resist! So far I have been on a couple of Road Trips. One to Valdosta, Ga and one to Perry, Fl.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice truck, I couldnt take that in the woods tho.Lol


----------



## Brad (Sep 14, 2010)

Dang Tim cant hide money the turkey call business must be pretty good. Lol nice truck.


----------



## david w. (Sep 14, 2010)

That is nice!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice! If I ever come out on top of my current truck, I want one of those!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice looking truck.  +1 on not wanting to get it dirty.

Hoss


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2010)

How's the gas mileage? I have been toying with the idea of getting one when I drive the wheels off my S-10 ZR2.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments on my New Truck. I wouldn't even try and couldn't afford a new one. This one is 2 Years old and in like new condition. I drove my last truck since 2002 and had 140K on it. That truck had been paid off for 4 or 5 years and I was ready for a change.  



FlipKing said:


> Very nice truck, I couldnt take that in the woods tho.Lol





Hoss said:


> Nice looking truck.  +1 on not wanting to get it dirty.Hoss



If you can't take it in the woods and get it dirty, there is not need in having it! There is nothing in the woods I hunt that water can't get off!   



Brad said:


> Dang Tim cant hide money the turkey call business must be pretty good. Lol nice truck.



Brad, If I had to use what I make off of Turkey Calls to buy a Vehicle I would be driving a Yugo! LOL I have a pretty good day job!



Dustin Pate said:


> How's the gas mileage? I have been toying with the idea of getting one when I drive the wheels off my S-10 ZR2.



Dustin, I was a little disappointed with the Gas Mileage, but this Truck has tons of power and torque. This Truck has the 5.7L Engine and 4.30 Limited Slip Rear End. I have only made a couple of 200 mile trips and got 18.1 to 18.2 Driving Highway Speed. New Tires will get the test on Thursday when I head to the woods for start of the Florida Bow Season! With the new Tires I was getting 19+ Miles per Gallon. I will be happy if it continues to do that! This Truck is Awesome!


----------



## revrandyf (Sep 17, 2010)

I have an '07 and absolutely love it.  On the road, I average 19.6; around town with a lot of stop and go, I get 17.4 to 17.8.  Pulls great; stops better.  This is the best truck I have ever owned.  Congratulations on a great ride!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 17, 2010)

that's exactly what i'm lookin for. now all you need is a lift and some 35's


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 17, 2010)

revrandyf said:


> I have an '07 and absolutely love it.  On the road, I average 19.6; around town with a lot of stop and go, I get 17.4 to 17.8.  Pulls great; stops better.  This is the best truck I have ever owned.  Congratulations on a great ride!!



What size Engine do you have? Mine is a 5.7L with a 4.30 Rearend. I have seen some 19+ plus on the Computer. Tons of Power and Stopping Power! I love this Truck!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 17, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> that's exactly what i'm lookin for. now all you need is a lift and some 35's



I hear you! I need to adjust to not having a payment for the last 5 Years before I do anything else! I know it would look awesome!


----------



## allen1932 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## milltown (Sep 27, 2010)

Great looking truck and congratulations.


----------



## revrandyf (Sep 27, 2010)

What size Engine do you have? Mine is a 5.7L with a 4.30 Rearend. I have seen some 19+ plus on the Computer. Tons of Power and Stopping Power! I love this Truck! 

Same combination.  My wife is afraid to drive mine because of the horsepower.  It truly is an awesome truck.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 27, 2010)

revrandyf said:


> What size Engine do you have? Mine is a 5.7L with a 4.30 Rearend. I have seen some 19+ plus on the Computer. Tons of Power and Stopping Power! I love this Truck!
> 
> Same combination.  My wife is afraid to drive mine because of the horsepower.  It truly is an awesome truck.



I have seen some 19's on the Highway...I do not see 17's in the city...I must have a Heay Foot...It takes some  getting use to! It is hard to keep your foot out of all that Power!


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Good looking ride.  I like that model and color.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 29, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeet. Hope you have a backup for playin in


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> Dustin, I was a little disappointed with the Gas Mileage, but this Truck has tons of power and torque. This Truck has the 5.7L Engine and 4.30 Limited Slip Rear End. I have only made a couple of 200 mile trips and got 18.1 to 18.2 Driving Highway Speed. New Tires will get the test on Thursday when I head to the woods for start of the Florida Bow Season! With the new Tires I was getting 19+ Miles per Gallon. I will be happy if it continues to do that! This Truck is Awesome!



You shouldn't be. 

As long as I stay on the Interstate with cruise on I can squeeze 17 and sometimes 18 mpg out of my '10 Tundra. Its' a 5.7L I-Force SR5 with the heavy duty towing package.

The minute I get off the Interstate my mileage drops to 15 mpg and stays there. I don't care. She'll pull the fire out of Hades. 

Nice looking truck. I love my Tundra too.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2010)

Been looking for something like that. Gonna be ready to buy before the end of the year and am constantly keeping my eyes open for a deal. 

I really wanted a Tacoma, but for no more gas mileage for a smaller truck, fishbait has talked me into going bigger. Well that and a 6'4" son. 

Congrats!  I know you've gotta be proud of it. It's gorgeous!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 30, 2010)

elfiii said:


> You shouldn't be.
> 
> As long as I stay on the Interstate with cruise on I can squeeze 17 and sometimes 18 mpg out of my '10 Tundra. Its' a 5.7L I-Force SR5 with the heavy duty towing package.
> 
> ...



This is a Limited Crew Max and it has tons of power and torque! I am getting use to it and the Mileage seems to be getting better as I learn to keep my Foot out of it!



turtlebug said:


> Been looking for something like that. Gonna be ready to buy before the end of the year and am constantly keeping my eyes open for a deal.
> 
> I really wanted a Tacoma, but for no more gas mileage for a smaller truck, fishbait has talked me into going bigger. Well that and a 6'4" son.
> 
> Congrats!  I know you've gotta be proud of it. It's gorgeous!



Thanks! I am proud to own this Truck! It is loaded and I almost don't want to take it in the Woods! That is what it is made for! To get dirty and haul Hogs and Deer and anything else you can hook to it! Check Carmax they have very good prices on these Trucks if you can find what you are looking for! The Tacoma's will get close to 26 MPG but they are very cramped for anyone with long legs!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 2, 2010)

That's a nice ride Tim !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Jody!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 4, 2010)

How is the turning radius ? I have an 06' and it has wide turning radius. Other than that i would not want anything else. Scott


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 10, 2010)

Razor Blade said:


> How is the turning radius ? I have an 06' and it has wide turning radius. Other than that i would not want anything else. Scott



Scott, The turning radius is pretty tight! It looks like it has a Factory Body Lift as part of the TRD Package.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 4, 2010)

looks good!


----------

